# Kein access.log?



## Wh1sper (9. Dez. 2007)

Hallo
ich bin dabei mich mit ispconfig anzufreunden und bin begeistert von der guten Dokumentation, die mir bisher immer weiterhalf.
Nur, nachdem ich naturgemäss viel rumgespielt habe, also webs angelegt, gelöscht usw. habe ich nun bei neu angelegten webs kein access log. auch nicht mit anderen Namen. (Alte sind bereits gelöscht, weiss also nicht, ob es auch die alten betreffen würde, schätze aber ja)
Momentan habe ich nur eine echte domain und 6 IP ich kann aber durch Eintrag in meiner /etc/hosts prima auf die Webs zugreifen, nur die Logs existieren nicht.
Auch im /var/log/apache2/access.log ist nichts, jedenfalls nicht von den neuen webs.
Ich habe ein debian etch. 
In der 
	
	



```
Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
```
ist auch nur ein ErrorLog Eintrag. Ist das normal? Wo sind meine logs?
Ich habe awstats als *.pkg installiert, es lief schon mal , in meiner locatedb finde ich noch den alten namen eines logs, nämlich web.log für ein altes web

Erwarten würde ich die Logs z.B. hier: 
	
	



```
/var/www/web9/log/
```
Edit: im Gemeinsamen Log 
/var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log
ists drinnen, aber das ist ja sicher nicht der sinn der sache?


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2007)

> ist auch nur ein ErrorLog Eintrag. Ist das normal?


Ja.



> Wo sind meine logs?


/var/log/httpd/

Das Log wird dann von ISPConfig nachts gesplittet. Wenn das Log nicht angelegt wird, hast Du vermutlich die CustomLog Directive für ISPConfig am Ende der apache2.conf Datei gelöscht.


----------



## Wh1sper (10. Dez. 2007)

Ja danke, heute ist die Statistik da.
Da war ich etwas voreilig. Mich hatte verwirrt, das es mit einem alten Web ging, ok, kein Wunder, das war ein paar Tage alt.
Dann ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde.


----------



## macdet (14. Jan. 2008)

*Mann war ich verwirrt *

*Nun ist es klar:*

Netter Versuch (aber ohne Monitor-Funktion!)
tail -f /var/www/blog.mobbing-gegner.de/log/2008/01/web.log
tail -f /var/log/apache2/access.log

Der *lfd. Betrieb* wird für alle gemeinsam protokoliert! 

* tail -f /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log
* 
Und am Ende des Tages für die div. Webs tagesweise gesplittet! Richtig?

Gut das es Google gibt! 

macdet 
-- wir verändern Deutschland --

PS: schieb es doch gleich  oben rein. Brauchen die NOB (wie ich) nicht so zu suchen. Steht bestimmt auch in den Doku.. Nur (die lesen wir ja erst später  )


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2008)

> Und am Ende des Tages für die div. Webs tagesweise gesplittet! Richtig?


Ja, genau. Wenn man für jedes access Log eine eigene log Directive in jedem Vhost hätte, dann käme man sehr schnell an das limit der offenen Datei handles, wenn man viele Webs hat.


----------

